# Original radio repair ?



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm in the middle of a full frame off on my 65. Chassis is complete and now I'm starting to focus on body and interior stuff.
I have an original AM/FM radio and plan on going "old school", using it & the reverb system. Problem, the radio works, but output is weak and while I'll tackle most restore projects, I'm no radio guy. I've seen some sites that say send me your radio and for $190.00 we'll fix it, provided it's not too bad, seems like a gamble. Question, does anyone know or have used a good repair place ?? I live between Chicago & Milwaukee, seems like there should be somebody in those ares that is reputable. Any leads appreciated, thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I am getting ready to send my AM/FM radio from my 65 GTO to Precision Stereo Repair, phone number 315-797-5219. I found about the shop in Hemmings Muscle Machines article and I have talked to the owner on the phone. I am having a MP3 added to the radio. How in works is that it will run through the AM side of the radio when you use it. He did say that if you add the MP3 player you should not use the reverb. When he upgrades the radio he will increase the watt output, so he has stock size rear speakers to replace the old one. He told me that many of the stock replacements cannot handle the base, because the old radios only put out 4 to 6 watts.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

JustAl, as stated, Hemmings is a good bet. You can also go on line and check places out and get reviews. My experiences with getting stuff like this fixed has been good: it seems that people who are sharp enough and eccentric enough to repair old obsolete equipment are honest and posess a lot of integrity. If I were you, I'd keep the original amfm and leave it unmodified....it's waaay to valueable and rare) to modify. I'll be 50 in February, so the need for a mega- bass in a car stereo to rattle the rear license plates and thump the neighbors for blocks around escapes me entirely. Good luck!


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Chris, geeteeohguy, thanks for the input. I can really identify with geetee, I'm 63 and bass that rattles every body panel escapes me as well. The old AMFM is a rare piece and my plan is to keep it in it's original state. I figure by replacing the old speakers with efficent new types should still yield decent sound. Probably will need to add a resistor to give the 10 ohm rating needed by the radio. I'll check out Hemmings, was hoping for something local...but. Thanks again.


----------

